# Fronts & Calvus



## Murray1983 (Jan 3, 2016)

I m planning on keeping maybe 10 Fronts and a 3-5 Calvus in my 6x2x2 180g . My questions are 
1) If I buy both species at the same time and similar size will they grow at a similar rate ?
2) If one does get bigger than other am I likely to experience a lot of bullying in the tank ? I know Fronts will generally eat anything that fits in their mouth so if the Calvus are big enough will the Fronts leave them be?
3) Is there any possibility I could have some shell dwellers in with them ?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

"Fronts will eat anything they can fit in there mouth" is one of those axioms that is repeated so often it is believed to be a law of nature. Yes, in general, a bigger fish can eat a smaller fish; however, in all practicality, many other species can be and are kept with fronts.

Altolamps will grow much slower than fronts - you'll need to be very careful and start with bigger altolamps.

Fronts are programed to know that eating a mature altolamp will mean death for both species. So, usually, a front will not try to eat an altolamp but, they sometimes will kill one and bite it in half. It's a combination that works often for many people and I recommend it.

I have seen others successfuly keep cyps (their natural prey - so we are told) and shellies with fronts. It can be done.

Enjoy this video from Björn who has created one of my favorite frontosa tanks:


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Nice video Razzo :thumb: Combo fronts, altos, leleupi + similis =D>

I wonder if the similis breed faster than getting eaten by fronts?


----------



## Murray1983 (Jan 3, 2016)

Razzo said:


> "Fronts will eat anything they can fit in there mouth" is one of those axioms that is repeated so often it is believed to be a law of nature. Yes, in general, a bigger fish can eat a smaller fish; however, in all practicality, many other species can be and are kept with fronts.
> 
> Altolamps will grow much slower than fronts - you'll need to be very careful and start with bigger altolamps.
> 
> ...


If I get altolamps bigger than than the fronts is there a chance they would then try and eat the fronts ?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Murray1983 said:


> Razzo said:
> 
> 
> > "Fronts will eat anything they can fit in there mouth" is one of those axioms that is repeated so often it is believed to be a law of nature. Yes, in general, a bigger fish can eat a smaller fish; however, in all practicality, many other species can be and are kept with fronts.
> ...


1" seems start the safe zone from altolamp predation. Eggs and fry seem to be their deal.

Frontosa fry will be four plus inches by the end of their first year and altolamp will be, maybe, one inch? If you get altolamps that are at least 2.5" and 1.25" Cyohotilapia fry, you should be ok.


----------



## Murray1983 (Jan 3, 2016)

Brilliant , that's great information . Thanks


----------



## Machismo (Feb 24, 2016)

Razzo said:


> Murray1983 said:
> 
> 
> > Razzo said:
> ...


Im going for the Frontosa, Calvus and Leleupi in my 125. I'd love to get Calvus that are 2", my supplier told me that in his experience he hasn't really seen Altolamps for sale over 2". He said they are becoming very popular and everyone buys them up before they can get that big. Does anyone have a source to get Altolamps that are 2" plus?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry, I don't. Think, when I was breeding them, that I was the only person to ever sell them bigger than 1.25" and that was because I liked to grow them out with frontosa fry for Photogrpahy. They take so darned long to grow out that people can't wait to sell them once they reach a saleable size and they are popular (cool fish with a cool shape and some really interesting behaviors... They are a hot fish).


----------

